# Help me find a puppy too



## Michael_Maryland (Nov 6, 2020)

I liked that thread, so I thought I'd replicate it.

We live in MD and are looking for a new family member. Truth be told, our last Shepherd passed a few years ago and we have been longing for another one. Now things have accelerated because of Covid. We have an only child who is in virtual school and is struggling with the isolation. Also, this will be the first year that we will not have a full house of relatives for Christmas. So we really want to speed things up and bring in a new member asap/before Christmas. We know the joy of a puppy and the excitement of training one. It would be a true gift for our son to participate in training during the holidays. 

We are looking for a family member, not a dog to show. We live on a few acres, work from home, so we can provide lots of exercise and attention. Though we want a dog that is screened for dysplasia (and other health considerations), our buying criteria is not driven by show criteria like how straight it's back is, etc. We'll love it as it is.. We are driven by health and temperament and the only reason that I think we have a shot of getting one on short notice from a reputable breeder is that we are looking for what is normally considered "undesirable." We would love a long haired, male.... black, sable, red and black. pretty open. 

Our first shepherd was a black long haired and our second (not really a GSD) was a Shiloh Shepherd. Tina Barber coordinated that one and was shipped from Canada. Incredible temperment, but at 125 pounds if you meet it in the hall, you have to decide which of you is going by first - LOL. too big to pass without planning. Based on that experience, we'd love to be around 80ish pounds, like our first GSD.

So if you know a breeder that breeds healthy good tempered dogs and has some unclaimed long hairs or will soon have some, feel free to connect me.

thanks for your help
Michael


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Covid has caused a very long waiting list with most reputable breeders. I would be very surprised if you could get a puppy for Christmas. There are no "undesirable" puppies in the litter of a reputable breeder. Each person is looking for something different. Some show, Some sport, some pet. They are all desirable to someone.  

Working line litters sometimes have long coats but not really that often. 

There is a long coated show line breeder in Ohio that might be what you are looking for. she trains and titles her dogs. I'm going on the word of my friend and breeder who saw the dogs and was impressed. And those dogs are beautiful.








Kennel Vom Haus Neufus


Kennel Vom Haus Neufus, Johnstown, Ohio. Отметки "Нравится": 1 584 · Обсуждают: 41. Haus-Neufus, is devoted to the the promotion of Long Stock Coat German Shepherd Dogs that conform to breed...




www.facebook.com









Haus-Neufus Long Hair German Shepherds


Haus-Neufus, located in Ohio, is devoted to the promotion of Long Coated German Shepherd Dogs that conform to breed standards, both physically and in temperament.



www.haus-neufus.com


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I don’t want to discourage you because you might just find what you want. Please don’t rush into a purchase just to have a dog by December. You are going to have that dog a long time and you want to make the best choice you can.


----------



## Michael_Maryland (Nov 6, 2020)

LuvShep - 100% agree. not going to rush it, just figured we'd put it out there and who knows, stranger things have happened. We've been through the tough side of health issues with a dog. our first had a digestive disorder and most of it's life it had to be on meds at $200/month just to digest it's nutrients. Loved it just the same and miss it even though it left us almost 20 years ago. 

Jax08 - thanks for suggestion. Honestly, I've always heard to shy away from coat or color breeders, so that makes me approach with caution. Thought being that coat or color breeders my focus on traits and not health or temperament. my feeling was that we'd find a breeder that focuses on health and temperament, that got a long coat by accident. for instance, in a previous thread, someone suggested wildhauskennels to someone else and on their litter page is litterally says, "litter reserved unless they come out with long coats - undesirable for some, opportunity for us. (German Shepherd Puppies For Sale in Michigan, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, you do you. I gave you the name of a reputable breeder who health tests, trains and titles her dogs that meets the criteria you stated. I'm out.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Michael_Maryland said:


> LuvShep - 100% agree. not going to rush it, just figured we'd put it out there and who knows, stranger things have happened. We've been through the tough side of health issues with a dog. our first had a digestive disorder and most of it's life it had to be on meds at $200/month just to digest it's nutrients. Loved it just the same and miss it even though it left us almost 20 years ago.
> 
> Jax08 - thanks for suggestion. Honestly, I've always heard to shy away from coat or color breeders, so that makes me approach with caution. Thought being that coat or color breeders my focus on traits and not health or temperament. my feeling was that we'd find a breeder that focuses on health and temperament, that got a long coat by accident. for instance, in a previous thread, someone suggested wildhauskennels to someone else and on their litter page is litterally says, "litter reserved unless they come out with long coats - undesirable for some, opportunity for us. (German Shepherd Puppies For Sale in Michigan, by Wildhaus Kennels )


I would recommend Wildhaus 100% if Chris has a pup that fits.


----------



## Michael_Maryland (Nov 6, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> Well, you do you. I gave you the name of a reputable breeder who health tests, trains and titles her dogs that meets the criteria you stated. I'm out.


Sorry, text communications can come across in a manner not intended. I am appreciative for your input. I'm not an expert in the dog breeding world and I was just noting that I thought I should shy away from coat/color breeders, but your point is well taken. clearly that breeder has a high level of concern for health. thanks for making me aware of them. I will reach out to them


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

I have a Wildhaus dog and I love him. He’s great with my kids, great with their friends. His main job in life is actually to aid my son and he’s awesome at it. He has an excellent off switch and great drive for work. So I would recommend WH if you are in fact looking for an active pet, but these guys are working line and do have drive and energy. If what you want is in that litter, I would completely trust Chris to pick that potential puppy for you. 
I would suggest to contact soon if you are interested. The puppy application stuff is a process and those puppies are due soon. 
Several pups from each WH litter go to pet homes. Some from that upcoming litter will most likely be long coats. So there is a chance of an opportunity for you.


----------



## Michael_Maryland (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks for the feedback on Chris’s dogs. I sent him an email. Would be nice if it worked out, that said, not going to bank on it given that litter is already reserved.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Covid has caused a very long waiting list with most reputable breeders. I would be very surprised if you could get a puppy for Christmas. There are no "undesirable" puppies in the litter of a reputable breeder. Each person is looking for something different. Some show, Some sport, some pet. They are all desirable to someone.
> 
> Working line litters sometimes have long coats but not really that often.
> 
> ...


Well said about the undesirables....


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Michael_Maryland said:


> Thanks for the feedback on Chris’s dogs. I sent him an email. Would be nice if it worked out, that said, not going to bank on it given that litter is already reserved.


this is a repeat litter that only produced a single long coat last time. so the potential is there unless others who have reserved pups change their preference. but i’ll echo whoever else mentioned it - coat aside, make sure this is really the type of dog you want.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Be sure to have an honest conversation with yourself and then with Chris. She's a real dog person and will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Michael_Maryland (Nov 6, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Be sure to have an honest conversation with yourself and then with Chris. She's a real dog person and will steer you in the right direction.


Thanks for the info. Have exchanged emails with Chris. If she has a puppy that might work for me, then she's going to connect with me and talk through what my life is like to see if it's a fit for the dog(s) she has. Given her dog is due any day, I did not want to take her time up unless there's an opportunity for a fit.


----------



## Michael_Maryland (Nov 6, 2020)

David Winners said:


> Be sure to have an honest conversation with yourself and then with Chris. She's a real dog person and will steer you in the right direction.


David - Chris contacted me this morning. She had her litter last night and she does not believe they will have a puppy for me in this or the next two litters. extremely nice of her to re-connect with me that quickly!. 

While I was waiting, I contacted a breeder a few hours a way in VA, called Shiraz. From a search on here as well as her google reviews, they seem to have a good reputation, so we went to see a puppy that she had available. she said she was holding it to keep it for herself, but has now decided to sell it (essentially 9 weeks old). the puppy had great temperament and she felt it would work well in our lives, so we agreed that we would buy it. So I think the search is over. thanks for the help.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Not a comment on that last breeder whatsoever, but I'm amazed at how many last dogs were "pick of the litter, breeder was keeping it for themselves" but will let you have it


----------



## Michael_Maryland (Nov 6, 2020)

WNGD said:


> Not a comment on that last breeder whatsoever, but I'm amazed at how many last dogs were "pick of the litter, breeder was keeping it for themselves" but will let you have it


You don't need to let me have it . I would not put money on it's accuracy. A lot was said in the conversation today and I tried to sift out the important facts and disregard the things that really had no bearing on the decision.

I was focused on determining whether it was a good dog from a reputable breeder. Honestly, my faith in the dog and the decision to buy was more based on what I've read from her previous clients on this site as well as on google, than what was said today.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Not a comment on that last breeder whatsoever, but I'm amazed at how many last dogs were "pick of the litter, breeder was keeping it for themselves" but will let you have it


It does happen, but I know what you mean.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Not a comment on that last breeder whatsoever, but I'm amazed at how many last dogs were "pick of the litter, breeder was keeping it for themselves" but will let you have it


I got my first GSD because after the breeder met my family, she decided to sell us her dog. I had talked to her for months, she knew what we needed and she wanted us to have a dog. The male we thought we wanted was not a match for us. I believed her because the puppy was 12 weeks, was living indoors with her and already had minimal training. The dog was as close to perfect as any dog I’ve ever had.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> I got my first GSD because after the breeder met my family, she decided to sell us her dog. I had talked to her for months, she knew what we needed and she wanted us to have a dog. The male we thought we wanted was not a match for us. I believed her because the puppy was 12 weeks, was living indoors with her and already had minimal training. The dog was as close to perfect as any dog I’ve ever had.


I got Harley from the breeder who had sold him to a GSD-experiencd buyer that decided 3 weeks later that they couldn't handle another puppy (they were older people). Of course she said he was the pick of the litter _roll eyes_

Turned out well, he has great drive but a little soft.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

WNGD said:


> I got Harley from the breeder who had sold him to a GSD-experiencd buyer that decided 3 weeks later that they couldn't handle another puppy (they were older people). Of course she said he was the pick of the litter _roll eyes_
> 
> Turned out well, he has great drive but a little soft.


I never assume I’m getting pick of the litter, whatever that really means. I just want the right dog,


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> I never assume I’m getting pick of the litter, whatever that really means. I just want the right dog,


That's the point. Pick of the litter can be a sales/marketing term, in some cases to help move the last dog(s)


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

I think some breeders do keep dogs back perhaps wanting to find a certain home for them


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

Michael_Maryland said:


> You don't need to let me have it . I would not put money on it's accuracy. A lot was said in the conversation today and I tried to sift out the important facts and disregard the things that really had no bearing on the decision.
> 
> I was focused on determining whether it was a good dog from a reputable breeder. Honestly, my faith in the dog and the decision to buy was more based on what I've read from her previous clients on this site as well as on google, than what was said today.


Congratulations! I've seen several of their dogs and have always considered them one of the best showline breeders in the area!


----------



## MausintheHaus (Oct 17, 2020)

@Michael_Maryland I got my puppy at Shiraz in late September (pretty much October), so I'm just about a Month ahead of you it seems. I have been so happy with her..she has been so healthy, happy, confident, social, bothered by nothing, and really engaged with me. I'd love to hear how things are going with your pup!


----------

